# استفسار عن عطر للصابون السائل



## zmnalnet (12 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
استفسار عن الصابون السائل للايدين
حاب اعرف اسم العطر الي يظاف على الصابون السائل
عارف يوجد انواع كثيرة لكن الاسم المختصر له او اماكن بيعه يوجد في اي محلات تقريبا يعني محلات عطور او اي شــــي تتبع له
وكم الكمية المفروض إضافتها الي الصابون السائل 500 لتر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يوليو 2014)

متاحه عند محلات بيع المواد الكيماويه - يذكر السبب عند الشراء - للمنظف السائل - والقيمه ابدأ 1 جم لكل 1 لتر - وجرب فى 1 لتر لتعرف هل انت فى حاجه للزياده او النقصان- لا تبدأ بالتجريب بالكميه كلهالأن تركيزات العطور مختلفه. ولكن المهم انت فى حاجه ان تكون الرائحه فواحه - ثم - ثابته - 
نسيت ان اسأل هل تعمل فى هذا المجال من قبل - اعنى هل مصطلحاتى واضحه - وهل تعرف طرق تثبيت العطور وجعلها فواحه - وهل تعرف طريقة اضافة العطر على المنظف - وهل انتاجك من المنظفات 
مطابق - لأن هذا العامل مهم فى الانتاج - فى انتظار الرد - ان احببت .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يوليو 2014)

....................................................
.......................................................
........................................................


----------



## zmnalnet (13 يوليو 2014)

اخ محمود راسلتك على الايميل وانتظر ردك


----------



## youssofkh (8 أغسطس 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> متاحه عند محلات بيع المواد الكيماويه - يذكر السبب عند الشراء - للمنظف السائل - والقيمه ابدأ 1 جم لكل 1 لتر - وجرب فى 1 لتر لتعرف هل انت فى حاجه للزياده او النقصان- لا تبدأ بالتجريب بالكميه كلهالأن تركيزات العطور مختلفه. ولكن المهم انت فى حاجه ان تكون الرائحه فواحه - ثم - ثابته -
> نسيت ان اسأل هل تعمل فى هذا المجال من قبل - اعنى هل مصطلحاتى واضحه - وهل تعرف طرق تثبيت العطور وجعلها فواحه - وهل تعرف طريقة اضافة العطر على المنظف - وهل انتاجك من المنظفات
> مطابق - لأن هذا العامل مهم فى الانتاج - فى انتظار الرد - ان احببت .



هل تعرف طرق تثبيت العطور وجعلها فواحه في ادوية التنظيف بكون ممنونك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 أغسطس 2014)

لنترك فرصة الرد لمن يجيد الاختصار - فالسؤال موسوعى بالنسبه لى ولا أجيد الاختصار.


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

اتمني اقدر ادخل واعمل صابون سائل بي خليها اخر شي اتعلمه


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

استغفرك ربي و اتوب اليك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------

